# Mussels Are In Lake Powell



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

They got in despite everyone's efforts.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=29960784&ni...ls-seek-to-protect-other-waters&s_cid=queue-3


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

And just like the young lad in the clip, there are way too many others out there that absolutely don't have a clue about what they are and the damage they can do. Eventually, they WILL be in every water body in the state. I'm doing my part and most of you that read these boards are doing your part. But the reality is that not near enough of the state boaters and fishermen are doing their part.
**O**


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That is not good.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Time to stock the shellcrackers!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Time to stock the shellcrackers!


Why? That won't stop them from being spread.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> Why? That won't stop them from being spread.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


True, but it would at least help control them a bit in Lake Powell.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Someone had better give the waterfowl a stern talking to as well.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Someone had better give the waterfowl a stern talking to as well.


Yep!


----------

